# Lone wolf Climber modifications...Lets see some--



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

That's exactly what I did, made a great stand even better .


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

did the sit and climb top without the sit bar and without the seat with the hazmore seat added...what did it end up wiehing


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

Anyone


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't know if modifications is the right term but I made two small changes to my Sit n Climb that I think help the usability of the stand. I like getting set up in a tree in the dark without use of a flash light as much as possible. Since I can't see the warning arrow on the traction belts in the dark that says you've gone too far, I put a dot of whiteout on the arrows of both belts that will stick out in the dark/low light.

On the ends of the traction belts, I always thought the plastic buckles on the straps could fall off if I pulled the straps too far. So I made a small slit in the end of each traction belt strap and pulled a small zip strip through each to ensure the buckles can't slip off. 

And best of all, these modifications cost nothing.


----------



## runninghounds (Sep 2, 2012)

Man i love the white dot trick good idea as far as seat mods i have the flip up seat with the new seat cushion they have available a world of difference like memory foam for your buttocks.


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

Wrap all the seat buckles with cloth sports tape... Not very creative but now I'm subscribed.

It would also be cool to see pictures of how you pack and strap the two sections together. It seems like I'm always trying a new way because I haven't found the best way...


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

On my hand climber I got the reg lone wolf hunt comfort was not as wide as the metal seat platform so I sold it and went to Gander and saw a hunt comfort specalist wide with back rest oh my could sit forever in it but 95.00 cha-ching well worth it though.


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

is the speciallist too big or bulky when your in the tree


----------



## Spurlucky (Aug 7, 2011)

grander said:


> Wrap all the seat buckles with cloth sports tape... Not very creative but now I'm subscribed.
> 
> It would also be cool to see pictures of how you pack and strap the two sections together. It seems like I'm always trying a new way because I haven't found the best way...


Me too. Both belts up, seat belt down, flipped 180, belts bungeed down. But my real conundrum is what to do with my pack. I bought the Molle shoulder & belt straps (heavy but worth the weight) and the hazmore seat (not sold on this yet). I try to pack clothes in but find I need a trailer to truck them in. Too much weight on my back with the day pack. Anyone use a fanny pack reversed on your stomach?


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

I have the Wide SnC... The seat arms hang over the side of the platform while packed together. The way I've been putting them together is with both traction belts facing UP. The sit bar is the part that gives me trouble... On top of the footrests? Behind the footrests? Folded up? I swear I'd get rid of the sit bar altogether except sometimes I sit leaned back with my arse between it and the seat and it's comfortable. I've never used the bar to climb. I treat the top section like a hand climber. 
I will say, when together it's quiet... Nothing bangs but I swear every time I put it together it's a little different. lol 

Had the Molle but gave it to a friend. I try and go in as light as possible. I have a fanny pack that I keep tight and it supports the bottom of the stand while on my shoulders. It's been a pretty good replacement to the molle. The only thing I hold walking in is my bow in one hand and flashlight in the other.

I use the LW bungee with the hook like a upside down V. Then I pack all my extra clothes inside my 1 outer jacket. I strap the jacket through the bungee and it works well.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

No on the hand climber the belt bars where they come up when hooked on tree it just sits down tight in them but fits nice and with the back rest that straps around the tree it is so much better lot of money at 95.00 but well worth it I had given up on the Lone wolf a couple times due to bad back and kept buying more cause I loved the stand not the seat but this seat specelest spelling on that is not right but you know what I'm saying mad it the best it could be and I wont be getting rid of it now.


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

I had an idea about doing something like the summit climbers. Using a bungee to add some preasure to back of feet to keep them in the slots so it doesn't feel like the things going to fall out sometimes


----------



## born2kill (Mar 1, 2009)

Spurlucky said:


> Me too. Both belts up, seat belt down, flipped 180, belts bungeed down. But my real conundrum is what to do with my pack. I bought the Molle shoulder & belt straps (heavy but worth the weight) and the hazmore seat (not sold on this yet). I try to pack clothes in but find I need a trailer to truck them in. Too much weight on my back with the day pack. Anyone use a fanny pack reversed on your stomach?


I use a Badlands Monster reversed on my stomach when carrying my lone wolf alpha and sticks as well as my climber. Ditched the shoulder straps on the pack.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

grander said:


> It would also be cool to see pictures of how you pack and strap the two sections together. It seems like I'm always trying a new way because I haven't found the best way...


I have a hand climber and pack it like the video on LW's site. Works best that way for me. Then I use a carabiner to hang my backpack from the stand while I walk in. I put the carabiner through the top hand carry strap on my backpack and hook to the stand by the tree teeth.


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

I used a cutting board, turkey seat pad and velcro on my LW hand climber. It still packs flat and is light and comfortable.


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

things ive done or though about with my hand climber assault

packing.

i pack as shown in thier video but when i use my gameplan gear leech pack. i just use leech bungies to attach

now a cool thing i do when attaching a back pack badlands trestand pack...use a carabiner " copied from a post" to atttch conviently to top of badlands ruuber loop and attach to stand using a bentngate carabiner from lone wolf or buying more from petzel. now to use everything you can without adding weight to stand i use the stabilizing staps on stand to wrap around pack then clip to clips to really secure to stand so no side to side movement. alo my mod on another poter another copy. instead of a dot im going to totallt paint from the red marks on bands white back to end of band to see in dark. 

now i have a band adjustment idea that ive done many times that takeslace while climbing with the hand climber and is the reason i wont use a sit and climb

whenin climb and u need to adjust bands. you will need a rope linesman belt..i use summit its the longest ive found and can be used as your treestrap once at desired climbing height

1. tak hand climber top and lower down to about 4 inches above bottom. 
2. rotate top clockwise about 3 inches
3 adjust stab straps so bottom cant drop put
4 attach linesman belt to tree and climb on top of seat tightrning lunesman belt with left side towards tree making sureur tight...linesman belt isnt a must for me but use it anyway
5 then rech out with right hand and take preasure off bottom and adjust belt with left hand

practice at low height

im going to do a video with everything iv e done and copied from felow aters


----------



## B-man715 (Aug 22, 2010)

Here are some of my mods. I have it tweaked so it is as comfortable as a Summit, and also some other little mods to make it more user friendly.

Summit seat, little grab ropes on belt retainer clips, removed sit bar and made into a foot rest, obligitory Molle II straps and belt, also just added Third Hand stab straps. Topped it off with a rock climbing harness to add more comfort and shed some weight. 

I had the Summit surround seat on it, but it was too bulky (also weighed another pound more than a normal one)

No good pics of my hand climber, but I cut some of the metal out of the middle of the seat, then weaved rope in place of it (kinda like having a hazmore seat, but on a hand climber). It is much more comfortable.


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Where to get molle straps?


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

dtrkyman said:


> Where to get molle straps?


Try "Allegheny surplus outfitters". It's the same place that has all the molleII stuff for sale on ebay.


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

ttt


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is how my wide s&c stays most of the time until I need to take a break and sit. The climb bar folds up then rests on top of the arm rests and makes a decent lean seat with my feet on the footrests and back against the tree. Lots of room to stand, look, & shoot in every direction plus a comfortable seat to take a nap in if needed.
I've owned lots of climbers. This one is tough to beat.


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

thanks for all the ideas guys....keep them coming..haha


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

yttt


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

here are a few mods I did , I will try to explain each one, 
OK tis is a photo of a lone wolf sit and climb. as we all know the seat does suck. so sitting in it in the woods the seat is just too short becaues you cant pull it past where this sit clinb bar bolts to the main frame. so what I did was insert to round peices of alominum tubing into both ends of the frame. then drilled out thtough the same holes and re-nserted the bots. this allows about 8": of extention.









for the second picture I purchaced an ol man net seat which blows hazmore away. then I cut it in half which allows net seat on the front portion of the stand for under side of your thighs.. this is where the extention peices come in..









then put the second half of the plman net seat on the back half of the stand.. you wouldent believe what a difference this made in comfort. and it even dropped some weight. same pix of fullseat











next I bought a peice of flatstock aluminum 1/4 in thick 1 " wide and bent it for a foot rest . drilled some holes and attached it it also provides more comfort adds aboit 1/2









Last for now that is!!! cause not done with mods .

Like Brandon Myers. Did Thanks Brandon !!!!! and thats where I got the Idea I attached the mollie II straps and boy even with my back pack strapped to the tand it feels so nice and secure to carry and the cost is very reasonable/.. here is a photo on mine attached.








PM me or post up any questions , 35 plus MPH winds here today so decied to take the day off from flinging arrows.. going down inb the basment to work on more mods.. 
Hope you like the mods and the seat mod rocls put the comfort on the stand so now I have the best of both worlds.


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Ou224 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks like good info here. Will be back when I get a LW.


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm going to attach a bootleg 5 foot saw to under side of seat for quick climbing an sawing access


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

Hooyman


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

TTT any one else have any ?? keep em coming


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

anyone on here use the assault hand climber im curious if it is less comfortable than the combo2 or is it just the same


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

*Assault hand climber*



mccoppinb said:


> anyone on here use the assault hand climber im curious if it is less comfortable than the combo2 or is it just the same




I've had both...love the assault more...you don't even know its on your back carrying in and for me easier to climb with due to lighter bottom


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

BigToot said:


> I've had both...love the assault more...you don't even know its on your back carrying in and for me easier to climb with due to lighter bottom


is the assault any less comfortable?


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

mccoppinb said:


> is the assault any less comfortable?



no for me..i dont hunt all day out of either my assault climber or assault hang on ...i have hunt comfort seat for hangon and will either making on to fit from a hunt comfort fatboy or waiting to see if they come out with one for hand climber...


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

They are coming out with the one for the hand climber. I had it in my hands a month ago.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Would taking a sharpie and making increments on the belt on both sides help with deciding on angle for the tree


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

mccoppinb said:


> Would taking a sharpie and making increments on the belt on both sides help with deciding on angle for the tree


no that wont help.. very easy to adjust the sit and clmb after your up and strapped in..


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

What about the hand climber though


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

???


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## walleyehunter78 (Dec 8, 2009)

I use a wally world fanny pack with the shoulder straps reversed and worn on my stomach. I had a badlands and it wont let you do this. If i wear it without shoulder straps fanny packs seem to prevent me from high stepping in marsh grass or blowdowns. Pack hits tops of legs. As for adjustment, trees getting smaller as you climb, platform tipping down. I just screw one step in the tree when i start to allow me to adjust stand tighter to start with. Easier to get in and out of climber when starting or coming down.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Any of you guys use the sit down strap on the hand climber top?


----------



## jonbooger (Aug 28, 2010)

buy a Summit.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

jonbooger said:


> buy a Summit.


I already have one washing machine why buy another one? Lol


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

These are necessary for me. I needed a little more quiet to open, hang, and pack. So I got some inexpensive camo cloth tape and lined some of the rails where contact was---












and a kwikie quiver treestand attachment. I need a better/easier more comfortable pack system, and I have a tree saw in a pack that will velcro underneath the seat. That is all my ideas for now--


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Reelrydor said:


> These are necessary for me. I needed a little more quiet to open, hang, and pack. So I got some inexpensive camo cloth tape and lined some of the rails where contact was---
> View attachment 1538005
> View attachment 1538006
> and a kwikie quiver treestand attachment. I need a better/easier more comfortable pack system, and I have a tree saw in a pack that will velcro underneath the seat. That is all my ideas for now--
> View attachment 1538008


nice mod I like this


----------



## LvToHunt (May 10, 2011)

buckeyboy said:


> here are a few mods I did , I will try to explain each one,
> OK tis is a photo of a lone wolf sit and climb. as we all know the seat does suck. so sitting in it in the woods the seat is just too short becaues you cant pull it past where this sit clinb bar bolts to the main frame. so what I did was insert to round peices of alominum tubing into both ends of the frame. then drilled out thtough the same holes and re-nserted the bots. this allows about 8": of extention.
> 
> 
> ...


Love the foot rest! I have no straight trees here so I use the Alpha hang on but the footrest mod will work on it.


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

ttt


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

550 paracord bow grommet


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Buckeyboy is that a stock olman seat or did you modify it and put the buckles on it?
All the mods look great folks, I have wanted a lone wolf climber for a few years now and with my stepson getting ready to bow hunt next season I finally have a "need" for another climber, lol. I will be keeping my eyes open this summer on my local craigslist for a good deal on a LW. I love my summit viper but really don't like how bulky that thing is and really like how flat the LW's pack down to.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

catfishmafia76 said:


> Buckeyboy is that a stock olman seat or did you modify it and put the buckles on it?
> All the mods look great folks, I have wanted a lone wolf climber for a few years now and with my stepson getting ready to bow hunt next season I finally have a "need" for another climber, lol. I will be keeping my eyes open this summer on my local craigslist for a good deal on a LW. I love my summit viper but really don't like how bulky that thing is and really like how flat the LW's pack down to.


 It comes with the buckels on it.. Think it was like 20 bucks can take it off and putit on in seconds..
They have them on the ol man site


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

Here is some simple things i did. Bow mount is bow hitch from bohning and and lone wolf quiver mount by treelimb for standard quiver here are some pics. Really love bow hitch because it cant be lnocked off. I also re purpose the lone wf bungie as a foot securer on arm to wrap nehind fet to make it implssible to come off and easier to climb


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

I hate having to turn around for gear. I have a mathews spider claw im going to try to mount to be able to use mathews quiver


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

BigToot said:


> I hate having to turn around for gear. I have a mathews spider claw im going to try to mount to be able to use mathews quiver


Nice I might do that to mine how do you like the assault platform though?


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

Love the assault lve had all of them and its the best for me


----------



## dmason390 (Jun 30, 2008)

If you take a bunge cord or stretch cable (like the one holding the platforms together when cinched to carry) and wrap it around the two belts of the Assault climber seat (while attached to the tree), you can flip it up like a flip top!!!!


----------



## Pa Bowbender (Jan 22, 2007)

Can you flip the seat up if you have the 2 cinch straps connected from the seat to the bottom platform?


----------



## dmason390 (Jun 30, 2008)

Pa Bowbender said:


> Can you flip the seat up if you have the 2 cinch straps connected from the seat to the bottom platform?


IF you cinch the upper part of the cinch straps it to the support rods instead of the seat, yeah.


----------



## dmason390 (Jun 30, 2008)

dmason390 said:


> IF you cinch the upper part of the cinch straps it to the support rods instead of the seat, yeah.


 BTW, you CAN do that but it is extremely dangerous and i would not do it and I have not done it. Thought about it, but used better judgement, so I suppose the real answer is no.


----------



## cowboyup_again (Aug 13, 2009)

mccoppinb said:


> 550 paracord bow grommet
> View attachment 1560199
> 
> View attachment 1560200


This is a great idea!


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

cowboyup_again said:


> This is a great idea!


thanks it didnt take to long either and only cost 10$


----------



## Bovvhunter (Nov 28, 2007)

mccoppinb said:


> 550 paracord bow grommet
> View attachment 1560199
> 
> View attachment 1560200


Very Nice!!!!!
Any specific knot, braid or stitch you used to make that, and is it one continuous piece or did you break it up in parts?


----------



## Bovvhunter (Nov 28, 2007)

Here are a couple of ideas/mods I picked up from other sites, I don't take credit or responsibility for these, use at your own risk 

Lubing Belt tubes with wax to prevent/eliminate belt squeaks, be sure to only lube the outside of the tube and not the cam side

This next series of pics shows about the safest mod/method I have seen for allowing platform level adjustment while attached to the tree for a LW climbing stand (mind you this is not recommended by me or by Lone Wolf) 
For those of you that have trouble with platform angle, drill a small hole in the end of one side of the platform belt (this will be the side you always leave connected) and attach a string or para cord and run it down thru the tube (use something that wont easily break)



On the other end, or the end you will be using to adjust the belt, tie on a dowel of some sort, this serves two purposes, first it is something that is easy to grab/hold onto for adjustment, and second it prevents the belt from pulling completely out accidentally while trying to make your platform adjustment.



Adjust the length of string or cord and dowel so that it will not allow the belt to release to the point where the arrow is NOT showing for safety purposes, this will typically be your starting point while climbing with the owel up flush against the tube



Now if you need to adjust the platform you can simply reach down and release the cam, raise the platform slightly using the cord to hold it in place and re-apply the cam when you have it adjusted where you want it


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Anyone have an idea of how to quieten down where the hand climber rails flip over and contact metal to metal?


----------



## SteepandDeep (Jun 30, 2010)

I've done quite a few mods to make the stand perfect in my opinion. That being said I am always looking for more mods to make it more mobile and comfortable

Gray Wolf Woolens Shoulder Straps








API Bow Holder
Not shown but attached on the side of the stand so it is ready to grab with my left hand You can see it in the above photo

Trelimb Quiver Mount








Hunt Comfort Seat








Nite-Itze 4 inch wraps used as call holder/range finder etc.








Bungee Cord-lock jacket holder


----------



## ohioshooter68 (Jan 10, 2009)

The molle straps or any other ones do not compare to the CLAD for packing the Lone Wolf in and sitting all day.

The CLAD has a lumbar support that I attach on the tree to make the Lone Wolf more comfortable. 

Other mods I've made have been to add the footrest (helps for those long sits).


----------



## Bovvhunter (Nov 28, 2007)

mccoppinb said:


> Anyone have an idea of how to quieten down where the hand climber rails flip over and contact metal to metal?


Have you tried adhesive moleskin or fleece at the contact points?
That should take care of any metal to metal contact noise

Stealth Strips are also a good addition, they are an adhesive camo wrap custom made to fit Lone Wolf & other stands
They are available in a couple different camo patters
Check them out at
http://www.stealthoutdoors.com/product/stealth-strips-conceal/


----------



## Rumil (Mar 19, 2013)

Subscribed,,,, great ideas


----------



## sneaky hunter (Jul 10, 2010)

Do any of you guys ever have trouble with the chinch straps getting caught on the locking knobs as you climb or descend?


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

sneaky hunter said:


> Do any of you guys ever have trouble with the chinch straps getting caught on the locking knobs as you climb or descend?


Yes, but only while descending. I haven't come up with a fully safe solution for it yet. I normally just detach whichever side the wind blown side is.


----------



## Bovvhunter (Nov 28, 2007)

sneaky hunter said:


> Do any of you guys ever have trouble with the chinch straps getting caught on the locking knobs as you climb or descend?


Can't say I have ever had that problem, which model are you using hand or sit climber?
Where did you attach the straps? Maybe moving them slightly farther away will solve your problem


----------



## Bovvhunter (Nov 28, 2007)

SteepandDeep said:


> I've done quite a few mods to make the stand perfect in my opinion. That being said I am always looking for more mods to make it more mobile and comfortable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like that seat????


----------



## mosthatedkennel (Jun 23, 2009)

I made a few mods to my assault. First I camo'd out the sticks and platform and outside edges of the seat using 7mil camo vinyl tape. I personally just could not get past the bright grey platform. 2nd I replaced the carry straps with a vtac sling, They are tuff and are made for AR platform rifles. I dig the single strap, I have used packs including the LW pack designed to carry the stand and I would much rather have something light weight I can just leave on the stand. The adjustments to the strap make it super easy to throw it on your back then tighten it right up.. Then I pack mine a little differently since I carry 4 sticks it was to tall the factory way. so I lay them on their side. I use my first strap on the bottom and I hook the lower button, wrap the strap around the stand and hook onto the feet of the farthest stick and pull down tight. Then i use the easy hang hook up top I wrap the strap through the stand over the sticks and hook onto the easy hang hook and tighten down. packs quick flat and fast. I attached a few photos for reference on the sling and packing.


----------



## SteepandDeep (Jun 30, 2010)

Awesome Seat but I haven't used it in the field yet, just got it. Prior I had the Gorilla XPE


Bovvhunter said:


> How do you like that seat????


----------



## mosthatedkennel (Jun 23, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

subscribed -


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

My lone wolf truck mod... Keeps your boots dry, stand off the bed of the truck, bucket holds my backpack, etc... I recently changed to the Summit seat and recommend it.


----------



## mosthatedkennel (Jun 23, 2009)

I like that!


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

I like that clad system


----------



## postedboys (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank goodness for the Hand Climber Sit and Climb Strap! I am so glad I ordered it along with the stand. Climbing without it is hell for me. I have long arms and weigh 220. If you get the hand climber go ahead and get yourself the sit and climb strap if you find it hard to climb without it.

Also, with size 13 boots, I am very glad I got the hand climber combo II larger platform instead of the assault platform.


----------



## mrbillbrown (Sep 30, 2009)

I added a set of LegacySS' footrests to my Assault II platform. Can't take all the credit because another AT member and I worked on this and he had the guts to drill his first. Lol. Just thought I'd share since I drilled mine today. Do this mod at your own risk



Sent from my eyePad


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Anymore lonewolf hang on ideas or packing tips


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

Switched my hand climber seat for a sest from one of my gorilla hdx stands . Will post pics of the sta d later tbis afyernoon


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

sit and climb seat mod
extended seat


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

Has anyone thought of extending the arms on the hand climber with smaller square tubing? So the pull straps to keep the top and bottom tight can be put there? This way the seat will can able to flip up.


----------



## giffman36 (Nov 5, 2012)

mrbillbrown said:


> I added a set of LegacySS' footrests to my Assault II platform. Can't take all the credit because another AT member and I worked on this and he had the guts to drill his first. Lol. Just thought I'd share since I drilled mine today. Do this mod at your own risk
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my eyePad


I really like this idea. I've been thinking about doing this to my alpha just to stretch the legs a little more. My question is how did you drill the holes? Are they at a little bit of an angle or do you have a short 90° angle drill you used? Thanks


----------



## djw195 (Mar 26, 2012)

Awesome ideas.

Used 2 guns slings for $5/sling at walmart, cheap strap option.


----------



## mrbillbrown (Sep 30, 2009)

Giff,

Holes are already pre-drilled for footrests on the Alpha II. The Assault II doesn't have any holes for footrests so it was a "best educated guess" on where the holes needed to be drilled. I used the pics & advice sent to me by my partner in this mod and made a decision where to start drilling. The key is to balance the right amount of angle to get the desired length & height while still being able to get a near flat fold for transport. I can take some close ups and show you where I did mine if you'd like. Just PM me so we don't hijack the thread.


----------



## CrossbowRookie (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyway to put a mesh seat on the hand climber?


----------



## fairchaser99 (Oct 17, 2012)

ttt


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone else? Love to see mods of the LW stands!


----------



## hoytbaxter (Sep 15, 2010)

Pretty good stuff here guys and gals. Keep them coming.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Ttt. Where are y'all attaching your thirdhand bowholders on your handclimbers


----------



## alkarts2006 (Aug 6, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

Tag


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Tag


----------



## RCMB3 (Dec 16, 2010)

I attached mine to the side of the top section. It still folds flat and packs against the bottom section as normal. Works perfect!


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

mrbillbrown said:


> I added a set of LegacySS' footrests to my Assault II platform. Can't take all the credit because another AT member and I worked on this and he had the guts to drill his first. Lol. Just thought I'd share since I drilled mine today. Do this mod at your own risk
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my eyePad


How do you like the bow holder attached to the seat rather than the platform ? I need to do this mod soon and can't make up my mind .. I feel like the platform is too low


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

mccoppinb said:


> Ttt. Where are y'all attaching your thirdhand bowholders on your handclimbers


??? Interested too


----------



## Tony7781 (Sep 5, 2012)

Tag


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Here guys theres a few post on this subject on this thread
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1887731&highlight=where+place+bow+holder

Heres another one
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2114216


----------



## Deer_Gitter (Aug 21, 2007)

It may have been mentioned as I just scrolled through and looked at pics, but I took a permanent sharpie marker and numbered the teeth on my traction belts. By doing so, I can use the total of the two numbers that are visible where the belt goes into the tube when setting up the next time. For example, if I have a 10 on the left side and a 10 on the right side, I know that any combination of the number "20" will work for that tree.

When numbering the belt, start at the mid point of the belt and work outward toward the ends.


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

Awesome thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Put the third hand bow holder on . Wish I would have done it years ago


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

Just ordered a hand climber today. Midway usa has them on sale for $269


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Tag


----------



## DXTFREAK (Sep 9, 2008)

Mark for later


----------



## muzzypower (Sep 14, 2005)

Old thread but still one of the best. Added some small carriage bolts for hangers to the seat portion tonight. Will hang calls etc!! I was originally going to put them towards the front but think this spot is more convenientt. Doesnt affect packing at all. Psyched!


----------



## ArmedBarrister (Oct 4, 2011)

Thankfully someone else already resurrected this thread, so I don't feel too bad about breathing some more life into it. 

That being said... This idea (below) is freaking genius!



Deer_Gitter said:


> It may have been mentioned as I just scrolled through and looked at pics, but I took a permanent sharpie marker and numbered the teeth on my traction belts. By doing so, I can use the total of the two numbers that are visible where the belt goes into the tube when setting up the next time. For example, if I have a 10 on the left side and a 10 on the right side, I know that any combination of the number "20" will work for that tree.
> 
> When numbering the belt, start at the mid point of the belt and work outward toward the ends.


That took some Grade-A brainpower to come up with that idea. I am impressed!


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

On the sit and climbs how are people liking the hazmore or mesh seats over the slumped seat type?


----------



## knoxjonboat (Oct 1, 2014)

I put the third hand bowholder on the bottom section. I couldn't see how it would work with the top section and still pack flat/be able to use the cam locks. I turned the bolts upside down so my boot will still be able to go in the little "triangle" for climbing. Unless I sacrifice one side of the cam lock and only use the other side? I am yet to get into a tree with it, but that is fixin' to end!


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

muzzypower said:


> Old thread but still one of the best. Added some small carriage bolts for hangers to the seat portion tonight. Will hang calls etc!! I was originally going to put them towards the front but think this spot is more convenientt. Doesnt affect packing at all. Psyched!


I gotta assume that could weaken the integrity of the stand, no? 

Also tagging this thread for answer to Third Hand bowholder mounting suggestions...


----------



## sharpshot (Feb 9, 2006)

Did a lot of mods to mine. Best I believe is added aluminum bar stock to make handles for a dip/climb technique which I always used with summit viper. Also makes summit seat fit perfect.


----------



## wynnbry2000 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hazemore all the way bambikiller! IMO, you sacrifice some on comfort, but worth some on the packing and climbing


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

Put a Tightspot mount on my Sit-n-Climb


----------



## cstevens12 (Jan 25, 2012)

ArmedBarrister said:


> Thankfully someone else already resurrected this thread, so I don't feel too bad about breathing some more life into it.
> 
> That being said... This idea (below) is freaking genius!
> 
> ...


haha! I saw this too and said out loud "wow.... That guy is definitely smarter than me..."


----------



## cstevens12 (Jan 25, 2012)

My sit and climb makes a small popping/squeaking sound when I sit or stand up. Anyone know how to fix this? 

It bugs me so much that I'm looking for a hand climber top.


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Revived.. more more


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Same small mods I made to my hand climber 

I tied a piece of paracord through the small holes in the back of the platform for clipping my pack the stand it works great


----------



## ezmorningrebel (Dec 27, 2012)

Deer_Gitter said:


> It may have been mentioned as I just scrolled through and looked at pics, but I took a permanent sharpie marker and numbered the teeth on my traction belts. By doing so, I can use the total of the two numbers that are visible where the belt goes into the tube when setting up the next time. For example, if I have a 10 on the left side and a 10 on the right side, I know that any combination of the number "20" will work for that tree.
> 
> When numbering the belt, start at the mid point of the belt and work outward toward the ends.


i really like this idea and may have to steal this one. 

just to clarify, You find the middle two teeth and number outwards like this??? 

end......................middle.......................end
...10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1-1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10...


----------



## Jackle1886 (Oct 20, 2014)

Anyone have suggestions to keep the stabilizer straps from wrapping around my boot or the knob on the platform while descending. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackle1886 (Oct 20, 2014)

ezmorningrebel said:


> i really like this idea and may have to steal this one.
> 
> just to clarify, You find the middle two teeth and number outwards like this???
> 
> ...


Yes that is correct. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ezmorningrebel (Dec 27, 2012)

Jackle1886 said:


> Anyone have suggestions to keep the stabilizer straps from wrapping around my boot or the knob on the platform while descending.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


i pull up the slack in the straps before i wedge my feet in and then let them go. seems to help.


----------



## 99hunt (Oct 31, 2016)

ttt


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## VABowKill (Nov 17, 2010)

revive


----------



## cbowie (Nov 17, 2010)

I made some great changes to mine late last year. The biggest will cure any climbing problems anyone has had with the belts. I haven't seen anyone mention the idea or mod but I could've missed it. When I get home tonight, I'll share it with you. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## deerdhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

^^^Looking forward to your post of changes.:darkbeer:


----------



## cbowie (Nov 17, 2010)

cbowie said:


> I made some great changes to mine late last year. The biggest will cure any climbing problems anyone has had with the belts. I haven't seen anyone mention the idea or mod but I could've missed it. When I get home tonight, I'll share it with you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



























Last year I began thinking my problems with the belts were the lack of rigidity, heavy weight and cleats/teeth that hang/bite on the bark as I'm trying to ascend. I tried to increase the rigidity by laying a piece of lightweight spring steel but this only increased the weight. Not by much but enough that I still wasn't pleased with how they performed. As I inspected the belt, I just couldn't see why the belt had teeth towards the back of the tree. IMO, the teeth are just designed to work in conjunction with the cam system. So, I decided to grind down the non-functional teeth with a bench grinder. This also descreased the weight and helped the rigidity. I also added a 1/4 inch camo bungee cord with hooks to help stabilize the stand, after I get it positioned in the tree. The cords also help me bind the stand together when packing in or out. I've had a dozen or more hunts since the mod and it's worked perfectly!!! 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

How hard was it AND how long did it take you to grind the belts down? Cleaver...



cbowie said:


> Last year I began thinking my problems with the belts were the lack of rigidity, heavy weight and cleats/teeth that hang/bite on the bark as I'm trying to ascend. I tried to increase the rigidity by laying a piece of lightweight spring steel but this only increased the weight. Not by much but enough that I still wasn't pleased with how they performed. As I inspected the belt, I just couldn't see why the belt had teeth towards the back of the tree. IMO, the teeth are just designed to work in conjunction with the cam system. So, I decided to grind down the non-functional teeth with a bench grinder. This also descreased the weight and helped the rigidity. I also added a 1/4 inch camo bungee cord with hooks to help stabilize the stand, after I get it positioned in the tree. The cords also help me bind the stand together when packing in or out. I've had a dozen or more hunts since the mod and it's worked perfectly!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cbowie (Nov 17, 2010)

Maybe 20 or 30 mins. You just need to be careful and only grind the teeth down flush. Be sure not to cut down into the molded-in steel cables. It's super easy...just have good light and pay attention.


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

Check this out. I snapped the straps that come from the hunt comfort and zip tied the other side. Flip top. Added bow holder and game plan gear straps. I love it.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

how much more comfortable is that seat now??



gregcoya said:


> Check this out. I snapped the straps that come from the hunt comfort and zip tied the other side. Flip top. Added bow holder and game plan gear straps. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

I love my hunt comfort on my hand climber wouldn't go in the woods without it!


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

That's good enough for me, I'm buying one!



labonte.r said:


> I love my hunt comfort on my hand climber wouldn't go in the woods without it!


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

Tried the hazmore before I switched to flip top and this is the best option for long sits. The fact that I can flip it up is the best so it does not get in the way 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## cbowie (Nov 17, 2010)

gregcoya said:


> Tried the hazmore before I switched to flip top and this is the best option for long sits. The fact that I can flip it up is the best so it does not get in the way
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


My stand is the wide flip top and I did the exact opposite as you. Somedays I will cover over 10 miles and I pack quite a bit in with me. I saved nearly 4 pounds of weight after I replaced the flip top seat with the hazmore. The hazmore seat has been comfortable enough for all day sits for me. 
IMHO, how you configure/mod your stand directly relates to what works best for hunting application. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

cbowie said:


> My stand is the wide flip top and I did the exact opposite as you. Somedays I will cover over 10 miles and I pack quite a bit in with me. I saved nearly 4 pounds of weight after I replaced the flip top seat with the hazmore. The hazmore seat has been comfortable enough for all day sits for me.
> IMHO, how you configure/mod your stand directly relates to what works best for hunting application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I see your point if your hiking that far...

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## twobiscuit (Oct 27, 2008)

I did the seat modification with the ol Man net seat to my sit and climb wider and oh my what a difference! Highly recommend it


----------



## Zekeworldwide (Aug 21, 2014)

Great thread!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shooter78 (Jul 22, 2009)

Bump an old thread.. Learned alot from this one


----------



## brunson84 (Sep 29, 2014)

Subscribed

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

I had a lone wolf full sized hand climber, but sold it to get one of the early saddles--And then sold the saddle and went to a lone wolf assault hand climber like 5 years ago. Set up as perfect as I can get for me. Summit carry straps, I have the hunt comfort seat on it so I put original lw seat on the bottom to cushion stand to carry it when I have lighter camo on. I have a third hand bow holder on the left, and a quiver holder on the right (kwikkee). Only improvement I could ever see on this stand would be if the lone wolf custom guys decided to use the new technology to make it lighter. :wink:They snuffed at me when I asked--but someone will--:77:


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

Just picked up a sit and climb. 

Anyone take off the sit bar and replace it with the sit strap?


----------



## terryna (Mar 22, 2018)

nicko said:


> I don't know if modifications is the right term but I made two small changes to my Sit n Climb that I think help the usability of the stand. I like getting set up in a tree in the dark without use of a flash light as much as possible. Since I can't see the warning arrow on the traction belts in the dark that says you've gone too far, I put a dot of whiteout on the arrows of both belts that will stick out in the dark/low light.
> 
> On the ends of the traction belts, I always thought the plastic buckles on the straps could fall off if I pulled the straps too far. So I made a small slit in the end of each traction belt strap and pulled a small zip strip through each to ensure the buckles can't slip off.
> 
> And best of all, these modifications cost nothing.


Agree...


----------



## Eshowers7 (Sep 23, 2018)

Awesome info here!


----------

